# What work boots for you?



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have been using Ecko boots. But they are expensive and only last 3 months so Im looking to see what everyone has to say.

Nate


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I wear old style combat boots, known as jump boots because of the zipper down side, made by Matterhorn. They are comfortable when you add an insole, wear like iron, and I can find them in military surplus stores for $30.00 a pair.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Redwing


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I wear Ecco boots. I have had mine since the fall and I think they are a great pair of boots. They are lighter and more comfortable that my hikers and I paid pretty coin for them too. I think they are made well with Vibram soles and double stitched threads that are covered by a rubber lining around the sole. I had a pair of timberlands and they were very uncomfortable.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Redwing #406 in the summer:








http://www.redwingshoe.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1017

Redwing #414 in the fall or when climbing:








http://www.redwingshoe.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1020

Irish Setter #2831 when it gets REALLY cold and snowy:








http://www.irishsetterboots.com/shoe-zoom.cfm?style=2831


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I wear old style combat boots, known as jump boots because of the zipper down side, made by Matterhorn. They are comfortable when you add an insole, wear like iron, and I can find them in military surplus stores for $30.00 a pair.


Army surplus combat boots here as well- not the side zip though. Made by Bellville, lightweight, big vents on the sides, and steel toed. They are really flexible, which makes them feel like steel toe slippers, particularly after wearing more stiff boots for a while. The only things I don't like about them is that they don't have a very aggressive sole, they aren't water proof, and the sole isn't very stiff, which is comfortable, but it doesn't work well when carrying a heavy pack when camping.

I'm looking to get a second pair of boots- anyone have any experience with the timberline titanium toe boots?

In winter I wear a pair of insulated waterproof steel toe carhartt boots, or pack boots, depending on the weather.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Kodiak steel toe running shoes


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I was on an adventure for work boots last week. I couldn't find my old beat up pair, which wern't beat up at all but have a healthy dose of elastomeric roof coating. Anyways I went to places that specialize in work clothes. TOO expensive. i went to places like sport mart who only had military looking work boots. 

Finally I went to foot locker and got a pair of Lugz which are THE most comfortable work boots I've ever work, and by the way this is the 2nd pair of them I have owned. 

I don't "work" as much as many of you, infact I work as little as possible, so maximum durability isn't important to me. Maximum comfort is. However the luigz are fiarly durable as well as comfortable and they are affordable.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Dr. Martens 9728 work boot


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

*My Ecco's are dead. After 3 mos.*

pic of 3 month old shoes.


Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> I wear Ecco boots. I have had mine since the fall and I think they are a great pair of boots. They are lighter and more comfortable that my hikers and I paid pretty coin for them too. I think they are made well with Vibram soles and double stitched threads that are covered by a rubber lining around the sole. I had a pair of timberlands and they were very uncomfortable.


----------



## mab123 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've tried dickies and dewalt over the last 4 years. 

dewalt BEVEL boots - Nice and comfortable but the back of the ankle area wore out and so only lasted about 2months. The damn laces started to go too!

dickies tradition safety boot - Lasted me a good year but then the steel toe cap started to show and it was time to replace. Overall the best I've bought but my feet used to stink something awful after wearing them.

Dickies Arizona Super Safety Lightweight Trainer - I liked these but after all the crap that fell on them and my lack of cleaning them they only lasted just over a month. I've had two pairs and if I had the money would continue to buy safety trainers but my money better spent elsewhere. Laces didn't last though

Currently using cheap £15 Budget Safety Boot that my employer supplys for free with some Montrail Enduro Soles (£20) in the bottom for comfort. About 4months now and still going strong. Not too heavy so my feet don't sweat as much as the dickies. laces still holding too! They'll probably last about 8months and then I'll just ask for some new ones.

P.S. Buy some merino smart wool socks if you don't wanna sweat as much!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The local Cat distributer was giving away Cat work boots a while back. I got a pair free. Best work boots I ever wore (been building since '79). A local western wear store sells them.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

I've had the redwing 414's same as celtic for almost a year and have been pretty happy with them. Anyone every try a pair a logger's? A lot of guys tell me they make it easier to walk on rough terrain.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ch0mpie said:


> I've had the redwing 414's same as celtic for almost a year and have been pretty happy with them.


I actually have 2 pairs of each 
They seem to last forever when you alternate wearings ...and if you decide to have one re-soled, you never have to wear flip-flops or sneakers to work


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Red Wing 2206


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Drywall1 said:


> pic of 3 month old shoes.



My ecco's have a solid leather toe like the conventional work boot. I see yours has the strip over the toe where the failure happened, That's no fun! My boots are a work boot/ hiker hybrid. I don't know the model but I can do some searching if are interested. Mine are also waterproof so I can put a hose directly on them to clean mud or dog poo.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's what I lace up every day. I also got the moldable inserts....had to put them in the oven till they are plyable than wear them for a half hour or so.

They are pretty comfortable....way better than the hiking boots I was wearing, but not as comfortable. I'll deal with that....I once dropped an entire 4x8 sheet of 1 1/8th ply on my right big toe.......I had a few tears rolling down my face in the middle of the lumber yard. God damn that hurt so bad. 6 months before the nail finally came off and about 8 months to get back to normal. So a little less comfortable boot, but these are steel toed and they have held up very well to some good abuse. And I don't have purple toes:clap:










http://www.redwingshoe.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1151


----------



## walleyed (Apr 23, 2007)

I wear the Cat (Caterpillar) boots that Thom was talking about and have used only 3 pair over the last 5 years. Most comfortable boot I have ever had. 

I pay about $150 a pair. I really don't care how much they cost because I can't wear something that kills my feet

Wally


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

walleyed said:


> I I really don't care how much they cost because I can't wear something that kills my feet


Yup....we're on our feet 10-12-16 hours a day. Don't be cheap with your feet ...go "commando" if you gotta save money :laughing:


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

I like the Gore-Tex Red Wings.


----------



## Peter Legault (Jun 6, 2007)

*Great Boots*

Check Out the line of Terra boots they are green patch wich is a Canadian OSHA safety sandart. They can not be puntured if you step on a nail.
There the most durable and comfortable boots I have ever worn. Been wearing them since 1997.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Today I wore these;










A lot of times I wear these;

http://www.shoes.com/productimages/shoes_iaec1021457.jpg

Dudes, it's FL!


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I wear Timberland Steeltoes. They cost about $125 but are well worth the price. The most comfortable pair of boots I've ever owned.


----------



## nailsofarrell (Dec 30, 2006)

My feet are a real mess, so I'm really particular since I spend much of my day as carpenter on them....and Redwing is my choice. Don't know the model number, but they have rounded toe,m are not steeled, low-cut boot, no insulation, about $180 pair. The insoles are replaceable from Redwing and they can be resoled.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.timberland.com/product/i...&cp=1762199.1780841.1780822&parentPage=family

Timberland PRO Pit Boss Boots

For me, nothing's better. 

The only other boots I'd consider would be Red Wings. 

But my Timbs will probably last me a year (and that's wearing them everyday, for work, for after work, etc...). 

Bought a pair of Wolverine MultiShox and as advertised, they were the most comfortable boots I'd ever owned...to bad I took them back a week later. They started wheazing out of the heels (probably the gel packs) and they sounded like I was wearing high heels on finished flooring and on concrete. 

Timberlands, once their broken it, it's like wearing nothing at all. 

I just wished that they were made in the US. I'd pay premium prices for boots made here. That's why my next pair will probably be Red Wings (at least a pair that are still made here...they too are outsourcing their boots).

Carhartts look nice, but I don't trust the soles...they just don't look like they will last or will have traction.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I wear wolverine durashock compressor boot 6" right now. Very comfortable. they cost about 160 or so.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I picked up a second pair of boots recently- Georgia 6" steel toe work boot. they are as comfortable as any boots I've worn, so now I'll just have to see how long they last.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Red Wing 2206 also. Had them for 3 years. Leather is still in excellent condition but on second set of soles. I would rather wear them then my nike sneakers out and about. 
I also have a pair of red wing loggers. Also very comfy. Wear them mostly for ladder days. Hard sole saves the arches. One thing though with them it the sole and lugs are so hard they suck on ice and snow. Almost fell many times, no grip.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

http://joesboots.com/detail.aspx?ID=712
i'm about 9 months into a pair of these wolverines. not even starting to look worn. will definitly get another pair to replace these when needed.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

Red wings 950

I like them


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts (Jul 21, 2007)

My feet are also a wreck, so my boots are a big issue. I hang paper, so I don't need steel toes. I can even wear sneakers if I want, but those don't project the image I'm looking for. I finally settled on Dr. Marten's. They suck the first month usually, but.... ohhhh brother do they rock for the next 2 years or so! I buy mine from zappos.com, and they usually run me over a hundred a pair. Last pair I bought, they were nice right out of the box, so I hurriedly bought a second pair so I'd be in good boots for the next 4 years or so. I can't dig the box out to get the model, but I doubt they have these anymore. They always seem to be changing the styles, with a few standards that stay constant. I like the look of the sole as well.


----------



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

I wear 12” Georgia boot Wellingtons pull-ons don’t know the model number but they are the most comfortable pair of shoes I own.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

If I am going to spend the day on ladders or scaffold I wear Chipawaw 10" or Carolina 8" linemans boots, for other days I wear Timberland Pros.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have to say most days I just wear these. I carry a pair of steel toes but these are like having slippers on all day. Plus if you do as much roof work as I do, you can not beat these. I can literally wrap my foot around a rafter or truss and walk up it. Also we've had guys with big logger boots drag their feet around and leave really nasty scuffs and marks on log walls.


----------



## Builtbybeck (Feb 2, 2006)

Wolverine Durrashocks for me. The tall steeltoes. I'm working pretty hard 5 days a week and they last me about 6-8 months if I stay off of roofs. I can wear a hole in the toe of anything I try to wear putting on shingles in just a day or two.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wolverine steel toe here.


----------



## Diesel98 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chippewa Loggers


----------



## eddieapoc (Jun 15, 2007)

I have Cats but no steel toe because the leather on the toe was getting tore up so bad on my last pair.


----------



## 98mustangguy (Sep 6, 2007)

Personally I always wear timberland pro series latelt been the titanium steel toes. I had never had a pair die a quick death always had lasted quite a while, are extremely comfortable for me and the titanium toe reduces weight which makes them feel about the same as non steel toe boots. I also love dc martins work boots but they are hard to find in my area


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I wear CAT boots, had them now for 3-4 years and I would say thay have atleast 2 years left. I even wore them everyday in welding school and they still hold together. They smoked a few times but held up great. I can look at them and see a burn, scratch, paint spot and think I remember when I did that. They were around $100 but worth it, when I was in the auto shop in high school I had some workload from walmart and loved them but the sole was soft and wore so I couldnt wear them anymore.


----------



## Ntxnaildriver (Aug 6, 2007)

Rocky work boots. Very comfortable. The last about a year and I wear them when I'm not at work as well.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have 5 pairs of shoes, snow boots, rubber knee boots, a pair of sandals, the cat boots and my church shoes. The cat boots I wear all the time.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.bootbarn.com/imageview.psp/C__Documents_and_Settings_egraham.BBDOMAIN_Desktop_G6152-x.jpg
Georgia Boots.ost comfortable boof I have ever worn...


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Great thread, I have been looking for the perfect shoe for a long time. It needs to have a flat bottom, so we don't track stuff in houses. Steel toes are a must too. Speed lacers, hook style at least, catch ladder rungs alot thus, don't need them. Those georgia boots look good. Any more? Made in USA would be good too.

http://www.georgiabootstore.com/Mer...&Product_Code=G6342&Category_Code=05steeltoes

Maybe these?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Hoffman light weight linemans, outlast all the others I have used.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Redwing here, and they guarentee them too!

For the other brands, if you bust out of them in a couple of months, try sending them back to the mfg. I did that a few times and they replaced them. Did it with Hiking Boots and sneakers. Anything that didn't last a year. 

Switched to Redwing Last year will see how it does, but so far so good.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Got this in a email today*



If you are having trouble viewing this message, please click here.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I know this trend is old but had to jump in. 6" Wolverine durashock SRs. I do alot of framing and wear the toes out first from nealling so much. But they last me about 2 years, ive had 5 pairs. The slip resistent insert on bottom lets me walk on a 6/12 wet metal roof an can stand on a 12/12 without sliding. Is also great when crawling through the rafters. They are very comfortable too.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

dlcj said:


> I know this trend is old but had to jump in. 6" Wolverine durashock SRs. I do alot of framing and wear the toes out first from nealling so much. But they last me about 2 years, ive had 5 pairs. The slip resistent insert on bottom lets me walk on a 6/12 wet metal roof an can stand on a 12/12 without sliding. Is also great when crawling through the rafters. They are very comfortable too.


 
WOW Im going to look into these.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Redwing makes this glue on toe guard to stop the wearing out of the toe when working on your knees and such. I checked their web site and I coan't find it there. They dont have any of their accessorise listed there. I have been using this. Works best when put on a new boot, which is what I did. Looks kind of funny, and a lot of people will comment on it, but I dont care as long as it makes my boots last longer. 

Here is a picture of it. As you can see the boots get a workout. These are 6 months old! And the tow protector is holding strong.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, I like those!

That's the part that always wears out first for me.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Does someone made something for the toe that can be taken off everyday? Those look goofy


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

*boots?*

This is my new pair of work boots.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Does someone made something for the toe that can be taken off everyday? Those look goofy


:laughing:They Are Goofy:laughing: But, they are saving me a bunch of money:thumbup:

Honestly, when I first put them on the new boots, everyone could notice them and I felt very strange.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Tmrrptr said:


> This is my new pair of work boots.


I don't know what you do for a living, but I would not allow that on any job where you were under my Workers Comp policy.:no:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Digger1799 said:


> :laughing:They Are Goofy:laughing: But, they are saving me a bunch of money:thumbup:
> 
> Honestly, when I first put them on the new boots, everyone could notice them and I felt very strange.


I dont work on my knees much but when I do I see alot of wear on the toe. Thats why something would be nice that could be removed. I may be giving away a million dollar idea here :shifty:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I traded in my Chippewas for a pair of merrels


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My wook boots at home in my woodshop down the basement are mocassins:red_indian:


----------



## bertosboots (Apr 24, 2008)

*Just as my pa did.*

Just as my pa wore when I was a little kid trying to walk around in them being up to my diper almost. RED WING # 866's Most comfortable,durable,long lasting,bad ass looking,and oddly best smelling work boots made in my book. Great traction,they laugh at mud,hiss at water.Only thing is they turn my socks a redish brown color that no matter what my other half uses in the wash it's a set stain. Used Texas Steer and Brahma's in the past and would tear up too fast. Got a pile in the shed for just in case.


----------



## duckdown (Dec 16, 2008)

My work is mostly indoors and with a higher-end clientele so I tend to wear Sketchers. They look somewhat fashionable.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

2 pairs of CAT steel toes. One has a tiny bit of thinsulate. Rocky 1000gram snow boots for out door work in the winter.:thumbsup:


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Carolina 8" Logger Composite Toe in the winter and Timberland Pro Steel Toe in the summer.


----------



## 74craig (Dec 28, 2010)

I have only wore Redwing for the past 15 years.Great comfort and long lasting.


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

Kodiak Litestorm boots are my choice, light weight composite toe and kevlar sole. Great with all the moving I do during my work day.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Redwing are all I wear after trying others... 30 years of Wings they have treated me VERY well.


----------



## jamesclerie (Mar 6, 2009)

Nike Air Max for me


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I wear dakota boots.

From marks work wearhouse:thumbsup:


----------



## Troeskie (Dec 31, 2010)

Ariat Cowboy boots! bout 165 have had em 2 yrs...


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Insulated work boots*

Do you guys wear insulated work boots in the summer? Just wondering,,


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

mike d. said:


> Do you guys wear insulated work boots in the summer? Just wondering,,


I never wear insulated boots. One pair of regular sox is all I wear also. Gotta be able to move your toes.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mike d. said:


> Do you guys wear insulated work boots in the summer? Just wondering,,


I switch to sneakers from June through August


----------



## bferris (Feb 6, 2014)

I have always been a Redwing or Georgia work boot guy but my last pair of red wings sucked! I am thinking of trying a pair of the Red Back slip on steel toe boots. A couple of friends of mine swear by them and have so for the last 3-4 years.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

currently wearing Columbia hiking boots while my 6" comp toe Red Wings are shipped out being re-soled


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I switch to sneakers from June through August


Same here, I wear Columbia hiking sneakers most of the time. Unless it's cold, For demo or I'm digging deck footings. 

I have a pair of timberland pros that are over three years old. I've been through two pairs of sneakers but who cares, I get them for $40 at famous footwear. Works out great for me.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a pair of Keen hiking boots less than a year ago...they've been comfortable but the sole is coming off the heel of one of them...


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

I have redwing 3535 boots, had them for 4 years now, most comfortable boots I have.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Brian Peters said:


> I bought a pair of Keen hiking boots less than a year ago...they've been comfortable but the sole is coming off the heel of one of them...


I'm lucky to get a year out of real work boots. they're hiking boots.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Warm season boot is Thoroughgood Roofers. Cold weather is RedWing 401. The 401's took a long time breaking in but now 1 year later they are great. I wish the roofers were about 1" taller.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Ariat. Had them 2 years, work in them all winter, and in the summer if I'm welding or working in dirt. I love them. They're very comfortable. I think they cost around $165.00. 

My kid walked up and accidentally got in the picture. He's got the same pair, just with leather soles.


----------



## Sharkman (Dec 27, 2013)

Chippewa 6" brown leather steel toes. Hand made in the USA. Comfortable,durable and have vibram soles. Not cheap, but well worth the money. Order a 1/2 size down from your tennis shoe.


----------

